# Nice little feeder



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

This is a little feeder I built this week. Its great I have a slatted floor and every feeder I have waste so much feed it was breaking me. When I made this one I put the holes higher and I dont lose any more feed I love it and so does my wallet. Cost 4.00


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great idea - looks easy to clean and refill. Did your birds have any trouble adjusting to the new feeder?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Very neat, how did you manage such neat orifices ? Whats their size ? are pigeons comfortable with this feeder ?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

TerriB said:


> Great idea - looks easy to clean and refill. Did your birds have any trouble adjusting to the new feeder?


No its empty every day


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

sreeshs said:


> Very neat, how did you manage such neat orifices ? Whats their size ? are pigeons comfortable with this feeder ?


1 1/2 hole saw go slow so you dont melt the plastic to much then sand the edges


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> 1 1/2 hole saw go slow so you dont melt the plastic to much then sand the edges


That is very easily said  but I don't have the blessed craftmanship as you have  yet I am going to give a try for sure


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

sreeshs said:


> That is very easily said  but I don't have the blessed craftmanship as you have  yet I am going to give a try for sure


Just use a variable speed drill and a hole saw with a bit bin the middle and go slow. Make sure its a clear box so they can see the feed


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*thats sweet, what size is the feeder? Good job!*


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

rackerman said:


> *thats sweet, what size is the feeder? Good job!*


Im not sure I guess you could make one out of any size container depending on how many birds you have to feed. Mine has 12 holes Mines about 12x15 inches I got the box at lowes


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's a pretty cool idea. And much better than buying the one with the holes like that. Those boxes come in all different sizes.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> That's a pretty cool idea. And much better than buying the one with the holes like that. Those boxes come in all different sizes.


Yep You can make any size you want


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pretty smart idea!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

I think its great when people share these great ideas with others so I say thankyou for sharing


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

LokotaLoft said:


> I think its great when people share these great ideas with others so I say thankyou for sharing


Your welcome. I learned a lot on here in the last week so I will give back


----------



## buttertup (Oct 16, 2011)

I think this is brilliant and even though I just bought a metal feeder, I think this will be much better for my birds. The waste has been terrible.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

I have the same feeder and the waste is down alot!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

If you make one, make the holes higher up than the bought feeders, then you won't loose much feed. Thats the problem with most bought feeders there to shallow, and the birds rake the feed right out. I saw a box somewhere that the bottom was raised in the center, I thought that would be great, then the feed would role to the sides and the birds could get it easier.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

I love the simple and inventive (and cheap) ideas. One consideration, when it comes to buying a container, is to make sure it's not so wide/big that the birds can't reach the middle.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

If you turn it upside down before you drill the holes. Use the lid as the base. the feeder becomes much more stable and there are no blind spots where the birds cannot see. I just made a small one. Glued a small bowl upside down to the lid. I dont have a hole saw, all of my tools are in storage. One idea I intend to try is to run the drill backward to cut the plastic. My father was a carpenter and installed kitchen counters as part of remodeling jobs. He would put the saw blade in backwards to cut the counter tops to avoid the teeth catching and breaking the surface. Just go very slow and allow the plastic to cool often. I may use a spray bottle of water to keep things cool as I cut.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

The box I used is thin, I think you could cut the holes with a sharp razer blade knife.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I drilled holes around the lip of the bowl and through the lid. It should give the glue more to hold on to. I have not yet cut the holes, but wow does it save feed. Without holes the food lasts forever, even if the birds dont.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

i think those plastic one are easy to tumble because it not heavy enough to hold the weight of the bird if they land on the top of it.

this are my homemade feeder made of plywood and pvc pipe


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

APF-LOft- Very nice job on those feeders. If there are no covers or a way to keep birds out of pvc pipe won't they get soiled with droppings. Just a thought. Other than that great job.- Nick..


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

the pvc pipe feeder is my old feeder. i still use them sometime they are easy to build and cheaper than the flywood one. they get soiled with dropping if i dont take away the feeder after they finish eating.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> 1 1/2 hole saw go slow so you dont melt the plastic to much then sand the edges


what should be the ideal size of this hole?


----------

